# Willow



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I have the opportunity to work on a cane from a willow branch...but do not have it in hand, yet.

Will willow make a nice/acceptable/sturdy cane?

Thank you

-neb


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Wouldnt recomend willow . a weeping willow are pretty useless for stickmaking to springy and probably wouldnt take much weight and i wouldnt consider them safe

You have different descriptions of wood there or mayby a different willow see what other guys think about it.

.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got a nice sturdy corkscrew willow stick that I quite like but it's fairly thick and strong but as cobalt mentioned thinner stuff might be problematic.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully its a diamond willow stick norson. Beautiful wood that makes a decent stick.

Cobalt's right on with the weeping willow being basically worthless. I also have black willow growing down by the wetland on our property. I don't think much of that wood either. It is has very rapid growth and brittle branches that are constantly coming down in even a moderate wind.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I Have cut a couple of Willow shanks to try, they are not weeping variety, but a type that is grown for a wind break hedge and is coppiced every 2 years, they look sturdy but the proof wiil be when I use them.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

We had a visitor Sat from MI and she want's me to make her a cane....which I would LOVE to do. She's a grandmother and really does not need - yet - but some day might...which is true of most of the canes I've given away.

She lives on a lake and her FAV tree is a weeping willow - thus the question.

But she also has an oak tree on her property. So that's prob where we'll go.

Thank you one and all.

-neb


----------

